# Rubi or battipav wet saw?



## ctsvnino (Nov 22, 2016)

CANT DETERMINE WHICH TO GET AND WHAT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO. ANY INPUT ON THIS.

DC 250-1200
http://www.rubi.com/en/dc-250-electric-cutters-r105

OR THE 

class plus 51"
http://battipav.com/en/product/class-plus-1300s/


----------

